# Prayers Please



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just received a call for my Step mom, and she told me that my dad is really really sick. I talked to him Via instant message on Monday the 6th and he said he had to leave and go to the Dr. to have blood drawn,. He has been sick for quite a while and they do not know why. Well my step mom just told me that they think it is stomach cancer. I just found out he did not go to the Dr because he was just to sick to go.

I thought about it for a few minutes, called her back and told her I am calling 911 to get a ambulance to him. She asked me to hold off and let him go get some sleep. if she goes up in a few hours and he is still that sick, then we will talk about it. He is just to weak to go to the Dr.

My Step mom is on Dialysis, they do it at home and he does it, so that bothers me that no matter how sick he is, he will do the dialysis for her and not take care of himself.
I am so sick, and worried. He has not been in the best health. When my son left for the Air Force, my dad cried because he said he will never see his favorite Grand son ever again, he feels he will die before Christmas. I do know it is in the lords hands, and I just pray that he will either help to feel better or just help my dad stop hurting. I Love him so much. We had a very hard time when us kids were young but he has tried so hard to change, and he has. I keep telling him that past is the past. Lets live for today and love each other all that we can NOW.
My son and daughter mean the world to him, and him to them. My daughter is the only grand daughter out of 8 Grand Kids.

Thank you for just letting me tell someone.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Lori :hug: I know this is a very hard time for your family and I pray that things work themselves out. May the lord be with him :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: I will ray: for you guys.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori, my prayers and my heart go out to you all. :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:hug: I am praying for you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I hope that he goes to the doctor sooner then later. The best thing would be to keep a positive attitude, for grandpa, and not give up. There is alot of help out there for him and hopefully he will let them help him.

For you, hold yourself high, be there for him and your children and know that he loves you all greatly.

Take care and you and your family will be in my thoughts :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

You and your dad are in my prayers and thoughts. 
ray: :hug: ray: :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am Praying for you................. ray: ray:

I am so sorry ..................for what you are all going through....... :tears:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Lori, this is such sad news. I took care of my mother in her final months with cancer, it was hard but it was the most important thing I've ever done. Thank God Hubby makes enough that I could afford to quit working to care for our parents. Are you close enough to be of help to him? I know what you mean when one parent works themself practically to death while taking care of the other. As adult children we must step in and take control of the situation sometimes. They will resent it at first...but soon they realize how hard it was and reconcile themselves to getting help. Hospice is a Godsend, check into it soon. They can help alot.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I know you are going through a lot... and I wish you and your family the best-cancer is a horrible thing, and my prayers are with you all ray: !!!


----------

